# Power Steering Pump Options?



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking at power steering pumps. Not sure what works and what doesn't ('67 GTO/400ci). Seems that GM made one pump that works for almost anything. Any brand names to look for or avoid? Rebuilt vs. new?
What about brackets? There's the plain ones and the fancy ones. I called March and they do not make a bracket for Pontiacs! Don't think the Chevy brackets work on Pontiacs.
What's everybody going with?

Shooter

P.S. It's a '67 GTO but an engine block out of a '75 Pontiac something....


----------

